# MIL Codes P0480 + P0481



## FLUFFYsk8erMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

My 06 Jetta is giving me 2 MIL codes of P0480 and P0481 which are Cooling 1 and 2 fan Control circuit. Any 1 have this problem or have had it fixed?


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

I think you need new cooling fans. The cooling fan failure is very common on the early mkv cars.


----------



## FLUFFYsk8erMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The Bigger of the 2 fans works, when i turn the ac on, i havnt gotten the smaller one to move tho...


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4902474-2005.5-Jetta-2.5-Auxiliary-fan-install

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4902624-DIY-Cooling-Fan-Replacement


----------



## NW2.0tbunny (Jun 4, 2008)

*yes i have the same problem*

i moved to az. very hot here. im attending UTI and have used the vag-com pulled the codes and got to this. the fans and also the secondary air injection can also give the same code? :banghead:real head scratcher. i have cleared the code and been fine for a few days then it comes on again i will check the fans tonight. i ohm'd out the secondary pump and it is bad. my question is if this is a common problem is there any other fan module that will retro fit to solve it with out throwing a code? seem's like a summer problem WHY?:sly:


----------



## tim123 (Oct 25, 2009)

*I replaced both fans*

My local VW dealer will scan your car for free if the check engine is on. I got them to check it and they said they would repair it for only $925 + tax. I bought both fans online and installed the new fans myself. not that hard a job. If you do a search for posts by tim123 there is some more info. VW wanted something like $380 for the big fan.


----------

